# Will have to say goodbye.... :(



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

so, I have decided that this island living isn't for me. I could go on a huge rant, but I won't....

back to Canada I go, which means i'll have to say goodbye to my girls. 

we're currently tossed up between who to leave them with (friends who have been wanting to start a small hobby farm with a few animals or their breeder who LOVES her goats.....i'm currently leaning towards breeder).

this won't actually happen until early next year, so I have a few months to say goodbye, but i'm still sad. maybe one day i'll have goats again...when we get some nice land and a really good set up (not in Barbados...lol).

I know some of you have had goats on and off in your lives, and i'm just wondering how you coped when you had to say goodbye to your goaties?


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Life happens, not always the way we planned. I'm sure its going to be sad. Good luck with your move and a new adventure though!! Hopefully you will be back here with a whole new herd soon!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

that's goatiegirl! yes, I hope so too. it'll still be a while before they go, but we're looking for some land now, and I keep saying I want something somewhere I can have livestock! but...time to make some money before I can get the land I want!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, it will be sad to leave them behind but it sounds like you have 2 good options for them. I bet you will be glad to be back with family and friends. Good luck with moving back and I hope you can find land to have goats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sad 

But glad, you have options where they will be going.

I am sorry, you have to do that, but life sometimes forces us, to do things we do not want to do.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

First, I'm glad you get to move. I know from other posts you've made, you really didn't seem to like the island life. 

Its good that you have 2 options and some time before you actually leave. I would take solace in knowing they'll go to a loving home no matter which one you choose.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry you have to leave your goats behind. It is hard to say goodbye. Where in Canada are you looking to move?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i'll be heading back to Ontario, and we're looking for land in kind of the Muskoka/Algonquin park area.

and yes, I'm glad for my decision, but sad to say bye to some family members. hopefully i'll be able to visit them from time to time. 

but...good news is I can start planning for a new herd. haha. always a silver lining, right??


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes every rain cloud does seem to have a silver lining. What a difference tropics to subartic! Here is another silver lining good hard freezes that knock down worm loads.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

not QUITE subartic. I was just in Iceland...THAT is subarctic. I would call it "temperate"...haha


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

It's gonna feel subartic! When we moved to Northern New Hampshire we thought we were going to freeze to death(that was in September). I love the weather here now, but we had to adjust! I have always wanted to go to Iceland! Was it nice?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe...those bitter sweet moments in life...Bitter to leave your goats behind..but sweet to move to the next chapter in your life....a chance to explore new breeds, new blood and a new focus....and that you have two great options for your goats to go to..There is no trick to the saddness...only healing when the sweet begins ot over shadow the bitter...Im excited for you...so much awaits you...!!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

HerdQueen said:


> It's gonna feel subartic! When we moved to Northern New Hampshire we thought we were going to freeze to death(that was in September). I love the weather here now, but we had to adjust! I have always wanted to go to Iceland! Was it nice?


Iceland was AMAZING!!!!!! I recommend it to anyone who likes that sort of thing.....hiking, glaciers, sheep, cows....lol. not too many Icelandic goats anymore (only about 500 left on the whole island). oh, don't forget hot springs. the water tastes so clean....was drinking from streams and waterfalls, but tastes the same out of the tap (not the hot water...that's sulfury). it is cold though. between 9-12 celcius in the summer

yes, i'm happy to have finally made a decision, just sad to say bye to my pets. will miss those faces that's for sure!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I guess you're happy to go back to Cananda, lol! I'm happy for you there, and I know it'll be sad to part with your goats, but hey I can't wait to see your new ones! Assuming you WILL be getting new ones as soon as you get there, lol. Now you can start fresh with whatever kind you want. Sometimes I wish I could start over, I know so much more now. I would definitely have a different barn, that's for sure.


----------



## wishihadagoatgirl (Aug 23, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> so, I have decided that this island living isn't for me. I could go on a huge rant, but I won't....
> 
> back to Canada I go, which means i'll have to say goodbye to my girls.
> 
> ...


I would give them the best month that they have ever had. With lots of treats and walks and daily cuddling.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Awe yes, we left our herd in 1989 to move to Hawaii. It was the one thing I always missed when we lived there. We gave away or sold everything. Dogs, cats, goats, chickens, rabbits: even a couple of box and one pond turtle. Oh yeah, and a snake. I still miss them.
When we came back to the Mainland it was quite a few years before we got into it again. Now we are thinking of traveling when we retire next year. Same thing, we just cannot keep farming and travel to the extent that we want to. And right now I have the herd of my dreams. I hate the thought of starting over again in a few years.
Good luck on your new adventure. I hope those darling little frolickers will soon be part of your life again.


----------



## just_plain_bob (May 4, 2013)

you have a few months to teach them how to skype


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

just_plain_bob said:


> you have a few months to teach them how to skype


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Uprooting is difficult, but with goals and dreams and a plan to achieve them, that's not so bad. I'm sorry Barbados didn't work out for you...I have visited, but living in the tropics is not something I can even easily imagine! I am in fact happy that your goats have a choices of good homes. It's not an option that all of us have, if we had to up stakes.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry you need to say good-bye to your goaties, but welcome to Ontario! Muskoka area is absolutely beautiful and I'm sure there's goat farms there for you to start a new herd! Good luck!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks Carolyn! I'm excited to return to Ontario!! It won't be a while until we find land and get livestock again (think we want to do some travelling before we settle down and get more animals...).


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Welcome back to Canada. I think a lot of us have been in your shoes. Even we got out of goats years ago to travel (my hubbys idea, not mine..lol) but now I have my goats and am more than happy to stay home, there isn't any place I would rather be than home with my family and animals. You are very fortunate to have a couple homes for your goats, that is very lucky.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awwww!!! thanks Peggy!!!

i'm sad, yet excited, nervous, all of that! I will miss my girls, and they're getting lots of extra attention now from me. they're just so darn cute! 

the great thing is when i'm ready for my next herd, i'll know exactly what i'm looking for (confirmation, udder capacity, etc), and if i'm not sure on a goat to buy, I know you guys will be here to help!!


----------

